# This bow apparently does not exist??



## Pack animal (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello all
I am having trouble finding information on this bow(see pictures).
The bow is a "Trophey Magnum", with the Bear emblem stinceled before the name.
I purchased it at "Gander Mountain Sports" in Michigan U.S.A. around 1996.
Length axle to axle is just over 44"
Draw weight is 80#. Draw length is 30".
Bear Archery has no record of this bow being manufactured???
I would appriciate any help with this bow. And any pictures of other Bear compound bows manufactured and sold between 1990 and 1996.


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

that looks like a one off for gander mountain. their brand label is on the upper limb as well. made by bear, only bear never made a bear like it.so no record of it being a bear. could be a bunch of leftover parts put tgether as a special.


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

looks similar to a bear super strike xlr


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

It was made by Bear for Gander Mountain. I sold a bunch of them. When Bear was purchased by North American (before Escalade) they got rid of the info on this bow. Basically washed their hands of the "special make-up" bow history. I know that doesn't really help but it's the info I have for you. JB


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

The riser and cams look like alot of the older Golden Eagle bows too


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

This is real funny as I just got one in for service this afternoon! Customer got a kick out of it too.


----------



## Pack animal (Mar 16, 2010)

454casull said:


> This is real funny as I just got one in for service this afternoon! Customer got a kick out of it too.


Good afternoon 454casull
As far as serviceing goes; are there mods available to change the draw length from 30" to 28" or 29" ?


----------



## Pack animal (Mar 16, 2010)

threedhunter
scottiwad4
PSERepNE
Nitroboy 
Hello to all and thank you for the info. This helps explain why there is very little info readily available on this bow.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd have to say no. Now the customers bow that I have has all the extra pieces with it. What do you need? perhaps I can put you two together if you do not need the same pieces. We are all in the same state. I'll be working on his bow this weekend. Shoot me a PM to remind me. Sorry for the late reply, I forgot about this thread....


----------



## Pack animal (Mar 16, 2010)

454casull said:


> I'd have to say no. Now the customers bow that I have has all the extra pieces with it. What do you need? perhaps I can put you two together if you do not need the same pieces. We are all in the same state. I'll be working on his bow this weekend. Shoot me a PM to remind me. Sorry for the late reply, I forgot about this thread....


Thanks PM sent


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Nitroboy said:


> The riser and cams look like alot of the older Golden Eagle bows too


yes they do!


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

I had a Golden Eagle Sparrowhawk like that one....till the top limb exploded on me.


----------



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

That bow looks VERY similar to my old Bear Grizzly Supreme(circa 1996).


----------

